# 3D Printing



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I think this goes here.

So, my boyfriend recently won a 3D printer! Much excitement.

This was what he made first:












And he made me a tiny dolphin and a batarang but, eh, I don't want to go through the trouble of capturing that.

Anyway! 3D Printing. Any experience with it? Anything you've made with a printer or long to make?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to buy one but a bit pricey for what I'd use it for. Maybe when they come down in price.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> I want to buy one but a bit pricey for what I'd use it for. Maybe when they come down in price.


List of 3D printers & price comparison: 3ders.org - price compare 3D printers

o.o the printer itself is quite cheap tbh...>.> plus you can sell the junk you print to ppl who want it & make the printer pay for itself?

I'm going to get one later for sure.  you can print anything from lego to drones :/ (assuming you can make the rest of it function).


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I heard you'll be able to 3D print perscription drugs, car parts, almost anything. http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/techno...oull-able-3d-print-prescription-drugs-4543569

I'm really excited to watch the possibilities grow. And wonder (not frown upon) the economic implications of it.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

I think 3D printing is absolutely brilliant.

You know these wooden mannequins that artists use? They're sometimes okay for proportions, but always utter rubbish for posing. There's this guy who makes 3D printed models that actually bend in the right places and the right amount and that you can achieve any pose with. They're called Armature Nine. I've got two of these at home to use as references for drawing.

My best headphones (MrSpeakers Alpha Dog) have 3D printed earcups. They're actually very heavily modified Fostex T50RP. As far as I know Dan Clark started with 3D priniting just for prototyping when he got to the limit of the original enclosure of the Fostex, but it turned out that what he ultimately arrived at is a double wall with some sort of lattice structure inbetween and that is just simply impossible to achieve with injection molding.

So, yeah, I've never seen a 3D printer live, but I've had some very good experiences with what comes out of these things.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Fern said:


> I think this goes here.
> 
> So, my boyfriend recently won a 3D printer! Much excitement.
> 
> ...


Kudos to your boyfriend for making a dinosaur skull. Excellent choice!


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

https://youtu.be/UMYlyhQ0gls


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

bigstupidgrin said:


> I heard you'll be able to 3D print perscription drugs, car parts, almost anything.


The first part is a serious worry. Most people don't event think about this but if drugs are chemicals, and poisons are chemicals, it means you could print drugs or poisons.

You could print some asprin or tylenol, or you could print sarin, botulinum and ricin. I suppose given enough time all will take away your pain (though the latter three will cause a lot as well before they stop it), the question is whether it's for a few hours or forever.



> You'll be able to 3D-print prescription drugs on demand at home 'within a decade' - Mirror Online


Lee Cronin may be the person in question here

Technically it's already possible to print nano-scale functional components which could include nanobots or nature's natural versions -- viruses and bacteria.

You'd think somebody would be thinking of the problems this would propose: Both from the standpoint of giving people the ability to (by accident or deliberately) create deadly poisons, nanobots and bioweapons, and the fact that it could justify a police state.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

3D printing is existed in the 1970s, it's just becoming a thing I guess.
It's a very interesting process and I like it, but there are implications. People can build the parts to guns, which would probably break using plastic material but there are also metal 3D printers but those are more industrial.


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 3D printing is existed in the 1970s, it's just becoming a thing I guess.
> It's a very interesting process and I like it, but there are implications. People can build the parts to guns, which would probably break using plastic material but there are also metal 3D printers but those are more industrial.


There are also pancake printers. And candy printers. And chocolate printers. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

RobynC said:


> The first part is a serious worry. Most people don't event think about this but if drugs are chemicals, and poisons are chemicals, it means you could print drugs or poisons.
> 
> You could print some asprin or tylenol, or you could print sarin, botulinum and ricin. I suppose given enough time all will take away your pain (though the latter three will cause a lot as well before they stop it), the question is whether it's for a few hours or forever.
> 
> ...


Anyone with the internet and some basic critical thinking skills could pick up the right chemicals from Walmart and mix whatever they want. Any 13 year old with access to a CNC machine at a typical junior high can make weapons. Looking back at what I had available in junior high and high school, I could have easily made a lot of destructive things. The thing is you'd have to acquire the right materials and have some knowledge. With a 3D printer, you'd still have to acquire the right materials for the printer to work so I don't see why it's much different other than the designs themselves might be more readily available. Then again the Anarchist's Cookbook was readily available on P2P back in the day.


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

I'm waiting until they're capable of printing more 3D printers.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@PowerShell



> Anyone with the internet and some basic critical thinking skills could pick up the right chemicals from Walmart and mix whatever they want.


Actually, most people do not have the skills to make what I describe (Botox, Ricin, Srin)



> Any 13 year old with access to a CNC machine at a typical junior high can make weapons.


Most 13 year olds don't have access to a CNC machine firstly; secondly, which is easier, using a CNC, or the 3D printers?



> The thing is you'd have to acquire the right materials and have some knowledge. With a 3D printer, you'd still have to acquire the right materials for the printer to work so I don't see why it's much different other than the designs themselves might be more readily available. Then again the Anarchist's Cookbook was readily available on P2P back in the day.


And under that logic, there's no difference between a slingshot and an M14...

@TheIsrafil

There are 3D printers which can produce some replacement parts for themselves


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

RobynC said:


> @_PowerShell_
> 
> Actually, most people do not have the skills to make what I describe (Botox, Ricin, Srin)


I never said they have they have the skills. I said with some critical thinking skills and access to the internet, it's pretty easy for someone to already learn the skills. If you really wanted to learn to make pretty much anything, I'm sure there's some seedy part of the internet that will teach you. It's been like this for 25+ years and yet there hasn't been any widespread issues.



> Most 13 year olds don't have access to a CNC machine firstly; secondly, which is easier, using a CNC, or the 3D printers?


Any high school with a basic shop class will have one. They're not that expensive. My junior high had 1 in the tech shop and my high school had several CNC machines. In regards to operating a CNC machine vs a 3D printer, it's probably the same. The biggest difference is a 3D printer starts with nothing and layers material to create the object. A CNC machine starts with a solid piece of material and whittles that down to create the object. Either way, you can program or find the programs online to do this and the instructions to piece things together. For a gun, you still need to put certain things together since the mechanical parts of the gun still need to be metal. It's not as simple as just printing it and it working.



> And under that logic, there's no difference between a slingshot and an M14...


Yeah there is. A slingshot is way simpler to put together than an M14. You would have to acquire way more materials and skills to make an M14 work versus a simple slingshot.


----------



## MikeHesson (Apr 14, 2015)

To make such things there is a need of creativity and lot of ideas that we have seen above. Although 3D Printing is very helpful for the printing purpose and its demand is increasing.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

bigstupidgrin said:


> I heard you'll be able to 3D print perscription drugs, car parts, almost anything. You'll be able to 3D-print prescription drugs on demand at home 'within a decade' - Mirror Online
> 
> I'm really excited to watch the possibilities grow. And wonder (not frown upon) the economic implications of it.





RobynC said:


> The first part is a serious worry. Most people don't event think about this but if drugs are chemicals, and poisons are chemicals, it means you could print drugs or poisons.
> 
> You could print some asprin or tylenol, or you could print sarin, botulinum and ricin. I suppose given enough time all will take away your pain (though the latter three will cause a lot as well before they stop it), the question is whether it's for a few hours or forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I like the idea of 3d printing but I wouldnt buy a printer just to mess around with it.

3d printing could be invaluable for product design, quickly making a model of a product to do some basic tests. How smooth of a curved surface can a 3d printer give? Since it works by layers, Id think it would be quite roughly stepped. A printer that can reproduce the smoothness of a casting is what would be really useful.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Dead Poodle said:


>


I don't see why you trivialize this...


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

> The researchers believe that the 3D printing technique could dramatically cut the cost of manufacturing tablets as well as making life easier for patients who need to regularly change their doses of medicine.


This alone tells me that printing pills will never become a reality; since I don't see likely that "Big Pharma" will even consider losing a fraction of their power on the massive business of medicine. Not to mention all the legal drama and legislation that'll be brought down regarding the legalization of said machines (pill printers, I mean).


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Lol my dad is a firm believer of 3D printing. I dunno how far this technology can get, but if it gets to the point where it can virtually print out any material, of any size, really really smoothly with no weird scaling errors / wonky parts / holes, then sure, it's the future.

But based on the one I've seen, it's still nowhere close. Maybe you can print a functional wrench... or a dildo [/Neighbors reference]


----------

